# just found you xx



## myownhannah (Mar 10, 2008)

hi ladies how r we all today?
have took the big step to do this alone well am 99.999% sure any advice for me anyone from northern ireland or having tx in or near burmingham


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

congratulations hannah on making that really hard decision....
You've come to the right place for support and advice. 
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Welcome Hannah, glad that you found us

Well done on making your decision - its a biggie and one that I think we all doubt from time to time - I know I have had the odd wobble.

I'm sure you'll gets lots of help and support from everyone

Roo xx


----------



## myownhannah (Mar 10, 2008)

rachella and roo thank you 4 replys men really r only4 killing spiders now a days   where u 2 having tx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi I had 8 IUI's last week at a small private clinic in Middlesbrough. I'm now seriously thinking about having IVF at reprofit in Czech Republic. Just waiting to get bloods done then will e-mail Stephan (Doc at reprofit) and see when he can fit me in for treatment.

How about you? Are you planning on UI first ?

Roo x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

welcome Hannah and in your decision making
L x


----------



## myownhannah (Mar 10, 2008)

roo  because of endo need ivf  czech republic you r brave !! why where if you dont mind me asking 

JJ1 thank you


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Mainly because of the cost - about half the price of here in the UK. There are quite a lot of girls here that are or have had treatment over there, and heard lots of good reports about them. Also have a holiday thrown in


----------



## myownhannah (Mar 10, 2008)

very good might check it out goin to google it  whats the waiting list like


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Theres a board on here with lots of good information and positive stories
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0 
The waiting list is getting longer as it is becoming more popular - longer if using donor eggs


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome Hannah xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome Hannah and lots of    for your journey ahead!

Felix xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

hello Hannah - welcome to our little board! Hope you find it useful and good luck with your treatment, wherever you decide to go,

Katiexx


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome Hannah! 

I'm not in NI, but I've been told I may be transfered there in 3 or 4 years, so it will be interesting to hear about your experience - of course by then I hope   to have a little one and maybe thinking of a second!  

Aweeze is right, this is a wonderful group of women who offer such great support. I'm pretty new and am amazed. 

Welcome again!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hannah, 

Just wanted to say hello and welcome. I'm having treatment in London (3rd IUI this afternoon!) so can't help with the Northern Ireland/Birmngham question but wanted to wish you lots of luck...

Laura
x


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Just wanted to say   Hannah and welcome to the group.  You will find such wonderful support here I promise xxx


----------

